# What kind of fish is this?



## dock59 (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## navarchus (Jan 26, 2010)

Don't hold me to this. As far as I know, that is a deep water fish. It is related to the shark and ray family. Meaning it has cartilaginous bone structure


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Gadzooks!
Where did you find this?
DID you find this, or are these just pics you found somewhere online?

It sure looks like a shark at first, but it has bony rays in it's fins. Not a shark. 
A weird benthic fish from the briny deep? Very likely. They discover two or three new ones every week or so.
It might be a very very young fish of some more recognizable species.
This bugs me. Part of my brain is positively screaming "dude, you know this one!" but I can't place it.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

looks like a long finned eel. possibly the new zealand long finned eel?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

exactly TOS. i have seen this somewhere else before. think it was on TV on Discovery about some deep sea expidition..........


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That dorsal fin over it's head makes me think "not an eel."

I'm really leaning toward it being a juvenile.. of whatever it is.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like a chimera to me - maybe something in the _Hydrolagus_ genus ?
http://www.fishbase.org/NomenClatur...ntains&crit2_value=&group=summary&backstep=-2


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

i didnt see the fin over its head at first, i thought it was just part of the swimming fin. but then again it could be an eel, they are a very diverse fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes! I'm with Red. A juvenile ratfish is my guess.


----------

